# Walker County Turkeys



## mformica (Feb 14, 2012)

Haven't made it down since the fall, but we are planning on being back down in April.  Wondering what kind of turkey activity folks are seeing on their cameras and out and about?

Can't wait.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Feb 15, 2012)

I know theres lots of young birds, had a heck of a hatch last spring!


----------



## Inthegarge (Feb 15, 2012)

Seeing a lot here lately...




Here's some samples..... Longbeard have wrong date...should be 2012...I fixed it after I saw the picts....


----------



## sevenmagg (Feb 15, 2012)

pretty hardwoods there. looks great


----------



## nwgahunter (Feb 16, 2012)

Saw about 15 this am in Catoosa county on the driving range off of Dietz Rd behind Walgreens. Two were longbeards and they were strutting.


----------



## ONETREEDOG (Feb 20, 2012)

*A few birds*

Turkeys


----------



## RustyJeep (Mar 12, 2012)

the only turkey I got on cam.


----------



## The Professor (Mar 12, 2012)

Hear some gobbling in Gordon Co. March 10th.


----------



## Inthegarge (Mar 12, 2012)

RustyJeep said:


> the only turkey I got on cam.



Rusty, you know there's not just one around there !!!..... The others are camera shy.........  LOL


----------



## Inthegarge (Mar 13, 2012)

*Turkey Race*

Got these off the camera today....... Looks like they are racing.....LOL


----------



## CBASS (Mar 23, 2012)

Wishing everyone a safe and successful season


----------



## ssw (Mar 25, 2012)

*turkey*

seen about 15 the other morning in all place but in rossville across from rock crusher on mc farland


----------



## RustyJeep (Mar 25, 2012)

Oh Lonesome me...


----------



## Mosin (Mar 26, 2012)

Good looking food plot.   That bird ain't to bad either.


----------



## RustyJeep (Mar 26, 2012)

TGITS  Thank God Its Turkey Season!!


----------



## Joe r (Mar 27, 2012)

i,v seen more birds this spring than i have in a loooooong time
going to do a little huntin very soon!


----------



## Inthegarge (Mar 31, 2012)

Went for the first time yesterday.........Only gobbling was on the property next door.....LOL.......Could only hunt a couple of hours...Will see if it goes better Monday..........


----------



## Inthegarge (Apr 1, 2012)

Picture from 3-20-2012


----------



## mformica (Apr 4, 2012)

So we just got down to Lafayette.  Here through Easter.  Have never been Turkey hunting in Walker County before, anyone have any pointers on good places to find Turkeys on public land? Trying to get my in-laws to call the neighbors and get me permission to hunt their land . . . . . 

Was thinking of trying to hunt along the river off of E. Armuchee Rd in the Nat. Forest (back side of the Pocket).

Any other good ideas?


----------



## Inthegarge (Apr 5, 2012)

How many are we ??  PM me and I might be able to set you up.....


----------



## Inthegarge (Apr 5, 2012)

*Crazy Turkey Day in Walker County*

Well, I thought I would be sharing a great story of the 1st bird for this year........BUT..... Instead I will tell a crazy story.......

Got set up this morning and just after sunrise I did a fly down cackle and had a Gobbler sound off about 150 yards away............. I wait about 5 minutes and do a little yelping and he gobbled again but closer.... He was coming a different way than I expected.....I had to move around the tree and I was behind a deadfall, perfect setup I thought............Then I heard another Tom gobble to the left of the 1st bird.......I do some soft purring and both Tom's gobbled about 25 yards above me................. I waited not knowing which way they were going........I heard them coming and got ready.....I just caught a glimpse of turkey legs among the deadfall.....I am hoping this is not a Hen and I don't get busted...........Then I saw a little blue and red head coming around the deadfall tree.......I waited to see if it was a Jake......Then I see the Tom with about a 9" beard......just as I see the head, chest and the legs, I line up my Tru glo's and the head and fire..... I hear the bird flopping and wings hitting the ground..........I jumped up and jacked in a round just to finish him off....As I get around the tree I see him jump up and fly down the ridge......???????????   How can you miss a bird at 8-9 feet ??   Any way, maybe things will go better next time.............

RW


----------



## mformica (Apr 6, 2012)

*Miss at 8 feet*

I had my muzzleloader misfire (primer don't fire) on a 6 pointer at 10 yard.  I was able to reset it and take 2 more non shots at him before he realized what was going on.  Finally it went off on the 4th attempt but by then the buck was high tailing it away and I missed him at 15 yards. 


PM sent, btw.


----------



## CBASS (Apr 7, 2012)

Broke the ice this morning with this 2 yr old 8 1/2 in beard; 3/4 in spurs; 19 1/2 lbs.

Last Saturday my cousin got the armadillo on pigeon.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Apr 8, 2012)

Congrats CBASS, nice bird!


----------



## Bushhog Bob (Apr 8, 2012)

Congratulations on the armadillo


----------



## RustyJeep (Apr 8, 2012)

Way to go Cody!!


----------



## Matthew Cabe (Apr 11, 2012)

what ya think about the 42lbs turkey on piegon? anyone see it?


----------



## CBASS (Apr 11, 2012)

Think its a FIB


----------



## RustyJeep (May 1, 2012)

meeting is Monday May 7 at 6 pm at CJ's.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (May 7, 2012)

Yall be careful out there this last week of turkey season, I killed this today...


----------



## nwgahunter (May 8, 2012)

NGa.MtnHunter said:


> Yall be careful out there this last week of turkey season, I killed this today...



Wow! That is a good sized one right there.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (May 8, 2012)

nwgahunter said:


> Wow! That is a good sized one right there.



Yep, to big to be living in the back yard, killed it about 100 foot from the back door...


----------



## RustyJeep (May 8, 2012)

I'd have had to take that one to the grave yard too.


----------



## CBASS (May 15, 2012)

Thankful for another season, only managed to get one this year heard lots of gobbling just seemed like the birds didn't want to play the game. Time to break out the fishing poles, start shooting the bow and wait on our little girl to get here in July! Looking forward to seeing everyone back on here this fall.


----------



## mformica (Jun 26, 2012)

NGa.MtnHunter said:


> Yall be careful out there this last week of turkey season, I killed this today...




You killed that in Villanow????

Yikes.  We see lots of black snakes.  I've never seen a rattler up in Walker County.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Jun 28, 2012)

mformica said:


> You killed that in Villanow????
> 
> Yikes.  We see lots of black snakes.  I've never seen a rattler up in Walker County.



Yep Villanow area, if you get out and about much around here in the summer time you'll run up on one. See a good many run over in the road too.


----------



## mformica (Jun 28, 2012)

I do, in and around LaFayette.  But haven't seen one before.  Are there many up on Pigeon Mountain??  I assume so, but I haven't seen them.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Jun 28, 2012)

Never seen one at Pigeon but the only time I'm over there is in deer season, cooler weather so dont see snakes.
I did do some dozer work on the west side of Pigeon a few years back in the summer time, took me about 3 days and never seen a snake of no kind.


----------



## CBASS (Jun 28, 2012)

Pigeon has PLENTY of rattlers!


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Jun 29, 2012)

CBASS said:


> Pigeon has PLENTY of rattlers!


Thats what I figured, its just I've never seen one over there but I'm never over there in the summer time.


----------



## Bushhog Bob (Jun 29, 2012)

I have killed 7 timber rattlers in the last 4 years on Taylor's Ridge.  One had a full grown squirell in it.


----------



## mformica (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm gonna need to get me some snake boots.


----------



## mformica (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm gonna need to get me some snake boots.


----------

